# Snowplow work needed in chicago and suburbs



## camaro688 (Nov 23, 2008)

Looking for work in chicago and suburbs 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have been plowing for 9 years and the person I worked for has down sized there accounts. I have been plowing large lots like ford city,and Chicago ridge commons.
Looking for some work this season and would appreciate any help. I am drug, alcohol free, with being trustworthy,and very hard working. You will not be disappointed.
I have my own truck with western 8 foot blade,I am a auto technician and my
truck is always is working order. Thanks


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*looking for work*

I may have something for you if it snows. Where are you located?


----------



## camaro688 (Nov 23, 2008)

I am in Burbank.Thanks


----------

